# Bag Priming Your Berkey Water Filters



## jbillh (Mar 4, 2011)

Always looking for better ways to do things... I decided there had to be a better way of priming the Black Berkey Water Purification Elements (Filters) when tap pressure is unavailable.

So, I developed this easy technique for "Bag Priming" your elements. I hope you find it helpful.

You can see the full instructions here:

http://waterpurificationsystems.co/bag-priming-black-berkey-purification-elements/

This is the main image:








Hi Folks,

All the Best,


----------

